# I need some camping recommendations



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

My sister-in-law asked me if I know any good places to go camping (in Utah) that accommodate trailers, around three weeks from now--she specified "places that don't get too cold". Since I don't normally do a lot of camping, other than in the summer in the mountains, I'm not really sure on such spots. I'm assuming all the national parks except Bryce would be warm enough at that time of year, probably much better than in mid-summer. I was also thinking maybe Calf Creek, though I've never seen or stayed in that campground, so I don't know if it accommodates trailers or not. Same with Goblin Valley. I'm trying to find out what other activities they'd like to do, but I haven't heard back yet. Anyway, if you have some tips, let me know.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Our family enjoyed a long weekend camping at Green River State Park in Green River. It handles trailers, has nice restrooms with flush toilets and showers, a golf course, and is right on the river. We used it as a base to go out on day trips to Arches NP to hike to Delicate Arch, spent a day in Goblin Valley, and a day on the San Rafael Swell. There is also the John Wesley Powell museum in Green River that is worth checking out. The camping itself is not out in the wild - pretty much a city type park right in town. But a very good base of operations for the many things to see/do in that part of the State. As a State Park, they take reservations over the phone or on-line.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks, GaryFish. I'll pass that along.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

I just got some more qualifications. They would like to do a little fishing and to be at least somewhat in the trees. And she says "I have a furnace in my new trailer, so below 30 is [what I mean by] too cold".


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Currant Creek. Forest Service campground. Trees. Flush toilets. Reservable, but maybe not this early. Lake fishes good from shore or boat. Check with Uinta National Forest to see if it is open yet.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks, Gary. I thought of that, but I'm thinking there's still gonna be snow up that high by three weeks from now. Any reports from anybody on that?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This time of year you can get good fishing on the lakes just losing their ice, but clearly the temps will be lower at those lakes, Starvation?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

He said they wanted trees. I think they cut both of 'em down over at Starvation.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

PJ's are still officially trees.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Palisade State Park. Outside of Gunnison. Playground and peddle boats for kids and adults. ATV trails, golf course, and fishing right from camp. I was just there this weekend and it was plenty warm, and the fishing was hot! Neat place. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Instead of Calf Creek, hit Wide Hollow Res on the other side of Escalante. They have power to the lots, and showers too


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey, thanks for all the suggestions. I'll pass them along.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

A couple of state parks have already been mentioned, but really, quite a few of the state parks have excellent campgrounds that can accommodate everything from tents to large trailers and motorhomes. Check out this page for a complete list with details and maps: http://stateparks.utah.gov/reservations/campground-maps. In addition, the forest service has a few nice campgrounds, but most of them don't open until well into May.


----------

